# BMQ/SQ at Chilliwack This Summer (You going to be there?)



## Limpy (22 Jun 2004)

I am simply wondering where exactly the courses will be held in terms of barracks at Chilliwack this summer. Will it be around ASU Chilliwack or elswhere? Any one on BMQ from July 2 to Aug. 31? :warstory:


----------



## JasonH (23 Jun 2004)

I always get asked "Wasn't chilliwhack closed down"... god it's annoying  :fifty:


----------



## Limpy (23 Jun 2004)

Skeleton crew. The cadets got to have somewhere to hang the mod. tents.


----------



## combat_medic (23 Jun 2004)

Limpy: The shacks at ASU Chilliwack are still in place, and that's where they were running courses in the past, so I assume that's where they'll do it now. It hardly makes sense to put you guys in tents or pay for lodgings where there are dozens of vacant buildings available on base.


----------



## Limpy (23 Jun 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## R031button (24 Jun 2004)

Some of the NCOs in my unit passed it downt hat they thought we'd be up in the RCMP recruit barracks, but I'm seeming to doupt that.....and yeah I'll be there, along with five other rangers. What unit are you from?


----------



## Limpy (25 Jun 2004)

15th Field Arty. I just got my marching orders and it seems that alot from your outfit make up the majority from any one regiment.


----------

